# Hers an odd one for you.



## justinhcase (Feb 24, 2017)

I got home from my security job 08-00hrs Monday.
I was woken up every hour or so by delivery's,Then at 14-00hrs a lady comes to my door.
No appointment,which I insist on.
Tells me she is a nurse in between job's,desperate for money.
So I say okay and let her in,I will only say it appears to be nice 18K alloy in a cheap cast for tourists.about 35g,
Any way I had no contracts printed so asked for the contact details ,number email,bank account and such,she seemed ligit.I even copied the name and account number my self from a card.
She leaves and I try and put the payment through,No go,some thing in the account number sort code or name is off.Both emails are dud's and she did not leave a phone number.
I gave her two days and went to the police,they are not interested and basically told me to not bother them again.If it come's up as stolen I am covered. 
Coming up to a week and not a dicky bird.
Most clients are on the phone ten times a day,


----------



## Tzoax (Feb 24, 2017)

Strange lady. 

something is not right there. I guess it all depends on how much curious you are.
The only way to get the answers is to find her.

If she gave you the real name maybe you could find her and resolve this problem.

Alexander


----------



## 4metals (Feb 24, 2017)

I have had a few customers come in and not come back over the years, I always finished the job, put the money in a sealed envelope with any paperwork and put it in my file safe. One guy came back months later and a few never came back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justinhcase (Feb 24, 2017)

4metals said:


> I have had a few customers come in and not come back over the years, I always finished the job, put the money in a sealed envelope with any paperwork and put it in my file safe. One guy came back months later and a few never came back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have not even considered processing.
Labeled in the safe until some resolution.
you never know in a year or so some one may notice it missing.
Devon has more than it's fair share of retirement people and there care staff.
My deduction from observation leeds me to believe that she was a care worker who has misappropriated her clients belongings.
The theft is unlikely to be detected but I will hold the item indefinitely justin case.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Feb 24, 2017)

That's kind of what I got from it, Justin.

When a human gets desperate, we tend to do crazy stuff.


----------



## denim (Feb 24, 2017)

Perhaps a recent 'John' realized it went missing and paid her a return visit?  Not trying to cast any dispersions on her integrity but it is odd that, in this 'can't get it done soon enough' world we live in today, she has been silent. Read this in a Desi Arnez accent if you will, "Lucy, you have some 'splaining to do".


----------



## anachronism (Feb 25, 2017)

I guess you could always take the approach that there's nothing dodgy at all and it's a mistake that will be rectified in due course.


----------



## justinhcase (Feb 25, 2017)

anachronism said:


> I guess you could always take the approach that there's nothing dodgy at all and it's a mistake that will be rectified in due course.


That is the hope,But with each day that seems less lightly.
I have been a security officer for over two decades,In that time I have patrolled every thing from the worst of the council Housing to the most select of governmental establishments.
The individual was nervous,It could have been coming to see a single male who conducts business from a ruff office a top a building site.Or some other concern I have no way of telling .All you can do is try and assure them and use calming body posture so you produce as little anxiety as possible so you do not affect your read.
She was not the sort I would have automatically associated with a holiday to an exotic part of the world and the spending of thousands on a gordy jewellery.She word jeans and practical coat and boots.This piece belongs to some one who wanted to show wealth and status but had no eye for the aesthetic.Not the description of a working nurse believe me.
I could honestly not Visualize the person who brought it in buying it and wearing it.


----------



## anachronism (Feb 25, 2017)

Ok, so forgive the probably obvious question but if you had all those warning signals and saw her as suspicious as above, why did you go through with the deal?


----------



## justinhcase (Feb 25, 2017)

anachronism said:


> Ok, so forgive the probably obvious question but if you had all those warning signals and saw her as suspicious as above, why did you go through with the deal?


You are talking about a ten minute exchange after been woken from my bed.
I normally ask people make an appointment so they do not catch me half awake.
Most clients exhibit some signs of stress or concern,until you accumulate data there is no way of attributing them to proper responses.
You simply have to use the least threatening body language possible and assure them as best you can until you have a better understanding of the situation so you do not affect your read..
The Police/home office advice is to buy and pay out but to make sure that you have there real identity's.
If they are ever caught in the process of theft it can then be shown as a long term offense with money laundering.(http://www.icaew.com/en/library/subject-gateways/law/money-laundering/uk-legislation-and-regulations)
Quite a normal client until her bank details raised a security alert.
Then not that unusual again until both her emails turned out to be unknown and no phone number.
But hay easy mistake again.
But making no attempt to find out where her money is in a week ,some one is afraid of getting caught with her hand in the cooky jar.


----------



## Geo (Feb 25, 2017)

Do the refine. Wait a couple of weeks and the post in the local papers in the legal sections that this person should contact you. If she still does not contact you in six weeks, twelve weeks, claim it. Here, you have to post twice six weeks apart. consider it lost and found. You could post that you have found the item with a vague description. Anyone that can give an exact description may be the true owner.


----------



## justinhcase (Feb 25, 2017)

Geo said:


> Do the refine. Wait a couple of weeks and the post in the local papers in the legal sections that this person should contact you. If she still does not contact you in six weeks, twelve weeks, claim it. Here, you have to post twice six weeks apart. consider it lost and found. You could post that you have found the item with a vague description. Anyone that can give an exact description may be the true owner.


The police asked I just hold it for now.
they could not give me any advice as to how long I should do so.
Gold is gold it is not going any where, I will just leave it for a year or so.
She may have left mine , been in a car accident and is now in a coma.LOL
The police have the description, if any one missis it I can return it(Providing they have positive proof.)
If it was a larger amount it might be called for to publicise, But the down side of that is you will have every half cracked bounder trying it on. a huge waste of time and effort of 35g
She was in violation of my terms and conditions the moment she failed to provide accurate credentials. I am actually under no obligation to interact with her again in any way the alloy became my property the moment she accepted my offer. I have complied with the legislation which is quite clear.
But if she can show this has been a simple misunderstanding I will pay out minus the time and effort spent on extra work..


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 26, 2017)

There is distinct but real possibility that something happened to her. Ran over by a bus, overdosed, accident... Anything.


----------



## justinhcase (Feb 26, 2017)

patnor1011 said:


> There is distinct but real possibility that something happened to her. Ran over by a bus, overdosed, accident... Anything.


I think that is a very slime chance.
Thinking on it she had prepared before hand.
I checked her bank card and it said the name account Number and sort code.
The only way I can see it not matching is if they embossed a card with a false name and an account number they have use of. Quite a simple operation for professional operators now a days they use to use it for credit card fraud before the RDF chips came in. 
The bank system I use will flagged it as not matching, as I say they are really quite keen on making sure a proper record is kept.
I am very carful to check the account number as if payment go's to the wrong account I do not get it back.
She was probably just testing the water, if the system had worked she probably would have pushed a good amount through before they switch to some one else.


----------



## anachronism (Feb 26, 2017)

Is it just me or is this all a bit bizarre.


----------



## justinhcase (Feb 26, 2017)

anachronism said:


> Is it just me or is this all a bit bizarre.


It is an interesting trade to be in :lol:
If it was not odd I would not have mentioned it.


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 26, 2017)

Are you 100% sure the gold you got is real? I am asking as people from one "unnamed" country in EU can produce fake jewelry of such quality it can easily trick a lot of people.


----------



## justinhcase (Feb 26, 2017)

patnor1011 said:


> Are you 100% sure the gold you got is real? I am asking as people from one "unnamed" country in EU can produce fake jewelry of such quality it can easily trick a lot of people.


I have been fooled on layered items at times,so far just very thick silver on base metal which I did not file down deeply enough because I thought it would have resale value.
This is quite evidently cast in one piece,I have rubbed off a good amount onto the touch stone,.
It stood up to the 18k test but dissolved in the 22k test with a green Hugh.
If it is doggy it will have to be a little bit of tungsten left in the mold and cast around.
As it did not produce any silver chloride it will go straight into A.R so I will just recover before paying out now.
But normally a good scratch test is okay,I was caught out with a ring when I first started but now I cut them in half when testing.
It makes me laugh,even with what appears to be a nice solid alloy you have to do the work your self.
I know some is under karat no matter how careful I am ,the bottom line is after I have spent my float.
Do I get it back ,Make a profit ,or loos out.You can test every item destructively but that wastes your time,so I only do that when my suspicions are aroused. 
Yet some people think you can classify waste so accurately as to forgo testing for them self's. :lol:
You can give a price that no matter what will give you a profit,then once in a while you will make a killing at your clients expense.
One forum member who was no more but seems to have slipped back even tried to bully me into accepting a by eye valuation on electronics,insisting he knew by sight how much he should pay me instead of the fair agreement we had made.
Do not be fooled always do the recovery first if you are in any doubt.


----------

